# Southern Island and Exchange Market + Sahara ~ CLOSED ~



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, if anyone wants to come and catch some some fish and bugs not available in your hemisphere come and get them here!
There is also an exchange market at the right up some stairs.

*If you grab something you have to leave something back so everyone can get things they dont have!*
Please respect everyone and dont steal anything.
Sahara is also here if you want some wallpapers and flooring.
Reply here and send me a PM so i know how many people are in the server to avoid any issues.
Tips are not necessary but highly appreciated!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 6, 2020)

To the top...


----------



## niko2 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey! I'd like to visit and bring some of my stuff to "trade"


----------



## Koconut (Apr 6, 2020)

I would love to come over and will leave a tip


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd like to stop by! ☺


----------



## Alcyone14 (Apr 6, 2020)

I’d like to visit


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 6, 2020)

I have sent everyone an invite, come and have fun!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

It crashed, i will limit the maximum people to 4 at a time to avoid this again.
Pm me if you want to come again


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 6, 2020)

IT is open again!


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, I would like to go!!!


----------



## Hikari (Apr 6, 2020)

i'd love to join


----------



## dontforgetacoaster (Apr 6, 2020)

I’d love to come fish!


----------



## Jesteroo (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd love to come by too! I'll bring some goodies.


----------



## nintendog (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to come visit! I'll bring some Sakura items to your market.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd love to drop by, I'm gonna bring a flower hybrid


----------



## Restin (Apr 6, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> Hi, if anyone wants to come and catch some some fish and bugs not available in your hemisphere come and get them here!
> There is also an exchange market at the right up some stairs.
> 
> *If you grab something you have to leave something back so everyone can get things they dont have!*
> ...


I’ll def be visiting in the next 30 mins thanks!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sure, pm me when you can


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Chimskids (Apr 6, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> Hi, if anyone wants to come and catch some some fish and bugs not available in your hemisphere come and get them here!
> There is also an exchange market at the right up some stairs.
> 
> *If you grab something you have to leave something back so everyone can get things they dont have!*
> ...


I would like to come over


----------



## Katelynn1 (Apr 6, 2020)

I’d love to visit.


----------



## Firestorm16 (Apr 6, 2020)

Could I come over?


----------



## MissShema (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd love to visit! I'll bring some cute items!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 6, 2020)

me too


----------



## Yontonsoup_ (Apr 6, 2020)

mind if i stop by? PM if so


----------



## mattey_mcfly (Apr 6, 2020)

i'd like to come by!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, if anyone wants to come and catch some some fish and bugs not available in your hemisphere come and get them here!
There is also an exchange market at the right up some stairs.

*If you grab something you have to leave something back so everyone can get things they dont have!*
Please respect everyone and dont steal anything.
Sahara is also here if you want some wallpapers and flooring.
Reply here and send me a PM so i know how many people are in the server to avoid any issues.
Tips are not necessary but highly appreciated!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



P4ND0LF0 said:


> Hi, if anyone wants to come and catch some some fish and bugs not available in your hemisphere come and get them here!
> There is also an exchange market at the right up some stairs.
> 
> *If you grab something you have to leave something back so everyone can get things they dont have!*
> ...


So everyone sees it


----------



## candeya (Apr 6, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> Hi, if anyone wants to come and catch some some fish and bugs not available in your hemisphere come and get them here!
> There is also an exchange market at the right up some stairs.
> 
> *If you grab something you have to leave something back so everyone can get things they dont have!*
> ...


I’d love to come! What’s the Dodo?


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd love to come! Will leave tip and check out exchange, should find something good to leave...


----------



## immyshine (Apr 6, 2020)

May I come ! <3


----------



## InkFox (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, may I come to your island please ? I'd love to visit


----------



## rheezy (Apr 6, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> Hi, if anyone wants to come and catch some some fish and bugs not available in your hemisphere come and get them here!
> There is also an exchange market at the right up some stairs.
> 
> *If you grab something you have to leave something back so everyone can get things they dont have!*
> ...


Hi, I'd like to visit your island if possible, thanks!!


----------

